# how did you get introduced to pitbulls?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

just curiouse of how everyone here got introduced to the breed everyone here has either been with the breed for a while or are first time owners. i think it might be pretty interesting to hear each individual story. mine is when i was real young i begged my mom for years to have a dog an she would lecture me on why she wouldnt get me one. well when i was like 9 her boyfriend at the time said jess i know u really want a dog so what kind i said "a weenie do!!!" he looked at me laughed and said sorry but no my friends dog just had puppies and were getting one for free today dont let your mom know!!! i asked what kind he said a pitbull. i never heard of a pitbull before untill then and that caused me to learn more about them and now at the age of 19 i am still in love with the breed. oh that night we brought ginger home my mom was on the phone so we set ginger in her lap needless to say my mom was hooked!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I've been around this breed since the day I came home from the hospital lol my mom and aunt always had several but Lacy my moms fav brindle female was so cool we use to ride on her back around the house when we were little enough to she was so good and pertective of us kids too.


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

The first one I ever saw was owned by a guy I've known since I was born. I was like 10 or 11 when he got the puppy. After that it seemed EVERYBODY in my neighborhood was gettin one so of course my brother got one like 3 years ago (I was 15) and I loved him so much cause of how goofy he was and everything that my boyfriend got me one for Valentines Day (last year) cause I was so upset about my brother taking him with him when he moved out. And she is the BEST present I have ever gotten from anyone.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My mother had a white pit when I was 3 but I barley remember her. A cop shot her and almost hit my and my sister because she was so close to us. My begining with pits comes from my boy money. I do belive he was Amstaff but he came wondering up to me when I was 13 with his face all torn up and I just felt so bad for this dog. I didn't even know his breed. He belong to some tweaker/dog fighters and they happened to be being evicted so they sold him to me for $15 lol... I have been pit crazy ever since.

Money after I had him for about 3 years


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

one of my x's along time ago had one, then my bf now when i first met him he had snoop. most of his friends have one (for the WRONG reasons) so im around pits almost all the time...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh money looks like a beutiful dog!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i have a low self esteme and thought i would look tough if i had a bad ass pit. plus i watch a lot of bet and mtv and it seem like the cool thing to do right now.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Back in '83 a neighbor boy had one. I stopped one afternoon to work on his '64 Nova and saw him mistreating this 4 month old pup. He would lock him in his room of a morning when he left for work and when he got home that afternoon he would beat the pup for destroying stuff in his room. I tried to tell him the pup had no idea why he was being beat and that he should only correct him when he caught him in the act of doing it. When he did correct him to just scold him not beat him. His response was "He will learn sooner or later." He needed a 4-speed trans for his car so I gave him one for the pup. He was a hand full for awhile but soon became my "third kid." Thirteen years later when he died it was like losing a member of the family.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Someone Dropped One Off At My Door Step And So I Had To Keep It


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

wheezie said:


> i have a low self esteme and thought i would look tough if i had a bad ass pit. plus i watch a lot of bet and mtv and it seem like the cool thing to do right now.


HEY! you stole my answer!!! :rofl:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol thats the best answer I have heard yet!:roll:


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

wheezie said:


> i have a low self esteme and thought i would look tough if i had a bad ass pit. plus i watch a lot of bet and mtv and it seem like the cool thing to do right now.


lmfao :rofl:


----------



## Jager Bomb (Feb 22, 2008)

My old roommate worked at a vet hospital and they received a litter that was found in an abandoned house. So, my roommate and I adopted a little boy and we named him Blaze. We took him to puppy school (haha!) every Saturday morning where he learned plenty of manners. 

Unfortunately, when we went our separate ways, she kept him. I was so sad! This was 7 years ago and she now has two children and he is still the best dog!! I still get to see him so it works out nice!

We got Jager a little over a year ago when he was 9 months old from my brother. My brother moved and found out that he couldn't keep him. We were so attached to him and loved him so much that finding him another home was out of the question.

.... The End :love2:


----------



## mosdefenate (Oct 9, 2007)

the guy i got leah from lived down the road (my friends older brother) and he had one and ever since i thought pits were the best dogs ever and a real dog! so now i have one


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Joe brought Mary Jane home and I fell in love. They're the only dogs he's ever owned. I love these girls but sometimes it's hard keeping up with them.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

I was always raised and taught that pitbulls were bad although I had never actually seen one in real life...... my fiance had loved them like his entire life so I " took a chance" and got him one when we moved in together!!! ( gosh that feels like an eternity ago!) I had so many different breeds of dogs growing up.... it only took 1 pitbull and now that's all I'll have!!!!!:woof:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i love all breeds but i can relate with you because i cant picture myself owning anyother breed besides a pitbull it just wouldnt be the same!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I was raised around them. For the longest time I thought that was the only dog that existed..LOL


----------



## Juggalette17 (Jul 2, 2008)

This is gonna sound weird but I started liking pitbulls the day I saw my neighbors pitbull attack some random dog. I DO NOT LIKE DOG FIGHTING AT ALL IM TOTALLY AGAINST IT. but for some reason I get hooked on dogs I have bad experiences with. My second favortie breed of dog is a doberman pinscher i started liking them when one bit me in the face. Its weird i know same with my horse he lunged out at me before i bought him and I ended up wanting him now he is sweet as can be.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> awh money looks like a beutiful dog!


Ty He was a damn good dog too.

Hey wheezie where you been. You get your OFK pup yet?

Lol never mind this is the old where did you get your pit thread lol


----------



## Diggler (Aug 4, 2008)

I've had dogs my whole life. Got my first APBT when I was 11 or 12. One of my moms best friends worked with a rescue, and had placed a pit bull, when she went to check up on her she found her pregnant and tied up out back. She took her back, and we ended up with one of the puppies. Since then i've had various breeds, but always come back to them. Love the loyalty, drive, and their happy mentality. Can't beat it!


----------

